# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Fethullahçılık sayesinde darbeciliğin beli kırıldı!

## bozok

*Fethullahçılık sayesinde darbeciliğin beli kırıldı!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GZT.*
*17.06.2009*




Türkiye, inanç ve düşünce dünyasının yeni yıldızı Fethullahçılık sayesinde darbeciliğin belini kırdı!

70-80 yıldır işkence odalarından geçmiş nice demokrat aydının, tabutluklarda çürütülüş sosyalist yazarların, profesörlerin; Türkiye İşçi Partisi’nin (TİP) Genel Başkanı Mehmet Ali Aybar ile Meclis’e girmiş 15 milletvekilinin, işçi liderlerinin, sendikaların, sosyal demokrat Bülent Ecevit’in diklenişi, cunta gördükçe gidip fakat seçimle geri geldikçe demokratlaşan Süleyman Demirel’in çabası *“darbeciliğin belini kırmaya”* yetmemişti. Darbecilerin darbe yapma niyetleri hep taze ve başa gelen çekilir denilerek kabul edilebilir kalmıştı.

Fakat şimdi öyle mi!

Terse döndü.

Belgesinin gerçek mi sahte mi olduğu hiç dikkate alınmadan *“darbe niyeti”* anında onu niyet etmiş diye suçlanan ordunun kursağında derhal bastırılıyor.

şükür bugünlere geldik!

Darbeciliğin belini kırdık!



***


Atlamayın!

Dikkatinizi verin!

*şu yeni ezberle buluştuk:* Ordu, geçmişi zaten mimlidir ve darbecilikten henüz vazgeçmemiş subayları içinde barındırıyor olabilir. Ordudan hep şüphe duyalım. Yeni Genelkurmay Başkanı, *“Demokrasiye, Anayasa’ya sonuna kadar bağlıyız, hukuk dışı hiçbir eylemi barındırmayız”* türünden görüş açıklasa bile ona kesinlikle inanmayalım. Fakat; *“Benim çocukluğumda Kadıköy manolya kokardı, erguvan, şebboy, mor salkım, leylak kokardı şimdi laiklik kokuyor, Atatürkçülük, Kemalizm kokuyor, ben Kadıköy’ümün laiklik, Atatürkçülük, Kemalizm kokusundan nefret ediyorum”* diye hisli yazıları yazan başyazarın gazetesindeki; *“ordu kesin darbecidir”* sızdırma haberlerine şüphe edilmeyecek gerçek diye hemen inanalım, iman edelim.

Yeni ezberimiz budur.

Ezberimizi tekrarlıyorum:

Ordu darbecidir.

Fethullah demokrattır.

Ezberimizi bozdurmayalım, güçlendirelim ve yeni ezberimizi güçlendirmek için de hep bir ağızdan bağıralım.

Albaylar kesin andıççıdır!

Fakat AKP artık trencidir!


***


Sayın okuyucu,

Senin hafızan yorgundur.

Yorgunluğunu alayım. Hatırlatayım; bundan 10-12 yıl önce bugünün Başbakanı Tayyip Erdoğan, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı idi ve onun demokrasiden ne anlayıp amaçladığı ve samimi olup olmadığı büyük merak konusuydu. Bu merakı gidermek için sıkı söyleşiler yapan temiz kalmış gazetecilerden biri olan Nilgün Cerrahoğlu’nun, aldığı cevap; *“...Biz ona bineriz hedefimize doğru gideriz, istediğimiz istasyonda demokrasi treninden ineriz”* olmuştu. 

Hatırladınız mı!

Demokrasi trenine, inmek üzere kerhen ve omuzlarında takıyye heybesi ile binenler bugün trenin sahipliğine ellerinde demokrasi direksiyonu ile soyundular. Belgenin gerçek mi sahte mi olduğuna bakmaya gerek görmeden *“demokrasi mağduru peydahlatacak”* her sızdırma habere sarılıyorlar.

*Yeni ezberimiz oluştu:*

Ordu darbecidir!

Fethullah demokrattır.

Albaylar andıççıdır.

AKP trencidir.

Fethullahçılık sayesinde bu günlere geldik, onun gazeteleri, belge sızdırıcıları, sızıntı belgeleri yayınlayıcı eski çiçek kokulu, burjuva eğitimli dördüncü kuşak yazarları bulunmasaydı bugünkü *“1000 yıllık adımı(!) atmamız”* hiç mümkün olabilir miydi?

şükürler olsun!

...

----------

